# Favorite Song (Of the moment)



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

Gentlemen and Ladies,
I know that favorite songs usually don't have a very long reign, but I wonder what favorite songs are being played frequently, at the moment? I think you can learn much about a person, from listening to their favorite song.
Mine is "The Eternal Triangle", by Sonny Rollins, Sonny Stitt and Dizzie Gillespie - 15 minutes of fierce, improvisational "dueling saxophones" bop, with some great mambo trumpet work from Gillespie. The song is part of the album "Sonny Side Up", recorded in 1957. Not my favorite jazz album, but worth the price to acquire this tune.
https://www.vervemusicgroup.com/product.aspx?ob=disc&src=art&pid=10309
Siegfried


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Give me a nice 18 minute Scarlet Begonias/Fire on the Mountain, circa 1977, anyday.


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

Well, _right_ now:

"Faronell's Division On A Ground" from a collection of the dance music published by John Playford.

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Before Andy moves this to the other forum I'll answer. I have an ancient and battered LP by Joni James of french songs.I always loved J'attendrai, even growing up in the late 60s with the obligatory bad music of teenagers. When I was posted overseas I played it in my barracks, a very lonely and scared young enlistedman on a friday night. I get this knock on the door. I figure the Master at Arms was going to yell at me to turn it down. I opened the door and the MAA was there allright, along with 3 other senior chiefs. They were to tired, to wise ( and in one's words) to ugly to go downtown and raise hell. I quickly found myself in their shared quarters drinking blackberry brandy[] listening to Sinatra, Louis Armstrong, Perry Como etc. The camraderie was much like the scene in Das Boot when they play Tipperary over the intercom. I soon found myself getting challenging, but interesting duties beyond swabbing decks and guarding C130s on the midwatch like the other lower ranks received.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Fly Me to the Moon


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Yello - The Eye (album from 2003) with guest singer Jade Davies - have been listening to it on my mac constantly for days while working (gets the creative juices going!). For the past fifteen years I've been a massive fan of Yello - the Swiss duo made up of the dadaist lyric/script writer Dieter Meier and the electronic extravaganza Boris Blank. These guys began in 1979 and are now in their mid-fifties to sixties, but every single one of their compositions is timeless and ride way above all other forms of popular music - even songs from the mid-eighties are fresh, while each and every composition amounts to a mini-film sequence.


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vettriano man_
> 
> Yello - The Eye (album from 2003) with guest singer Jade Davies - have been listening to it on my mac constantly for days while working (gets the creative juices going!). For the past fifteen years I've been a massive fan of Yello - the Swiss duo made up of the dadaist lyric/script writer Dieter Meier and the electronic extravaganza Boris Blank. These guys began in 1979 and are now in their mid-fifties to sixties, but every single one of their compositions is timeless and ride way above all other forms of popular music - even songs from the mid-eighties are fresh, while each and every composition amounts to a mini-film sequence.


"Oh Yeah"
Siegfried (I enjoy a bit of electronic music myself)


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

In the spirit of the original post; a song I'm hearing now that stays with me is : Live Like You Were Dying by Tim McGraw (and I'm not especially attracted to country). I find the lyrics timely.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*I Like Girls* Fatback Band


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I have many songs that I call my favorite...upon hearing about the passing of Ibrahim Ferrer, I've been listening to The Buena Vista Social Club quite a bit, and I must say that my favorite song at the moment is either Dos Gardenias or Chan Chan, but When I'm listening to Bobby Darin my favorite song is Charade, when i'm listening to Dino My favortie song is Everybody loves somebody, when I'm listening to Francis Albert my favorite song is My way...and so on and so on and so on...but In all hosenty my favorite song of all time, in the whole world and above all others is Stardust...it's one of those songs that I get emotional about...it doesnt matter who performs it, although my favorite rendition is performed by Billy Ward and his Dominoes...absolutely brilliant...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Mondo Bongo by Joe Strummer. See London Calling.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

"Cu 'mme" by Mia Martini and Roberto Murolo is my favorite song ever, followed closely by Frank Sinatra's "I Get A Kick Out Of You".


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

I've always fancied Ice Cube's "Get Off My D*** and Tell Yo B**** to Come Here"


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Pardon me for being a wet blanket, but don't we have The Interchange for threads like this?


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

Wet Blanket by NZ's The Chills is rather pedestrian pop music in my opinion.


----------



## JamesBond (Dec 6, 2004)

Any song off Frank Sinatra's "Live at the sands hotel" backed by the incredable Count Basie band. my favorite Basie backed sinatra songs are "fly me to the moon"(they swing it like no other) "One for my baby" and "i only have eyes for you" just an incredable combination of talent.


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> Mondo Bongo by Joe Strummer. See London Calling.


How about Redemption Song from Streetcore? Or better yet, the version with the Man in Black.

Brad


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Siegfried_
> 
> Gentlemen and Ladies,
> I know that favorite songs usually don't have a very long reign, but I wonder what favorite songs are being played frequently, at the moment? I think you can learn much about a person, from listening to their favorite song.
> ...


Anything by Newk circa 1957 is a keeper. Stitt could be erratic, and he recorded far too many discs, but when he was on, he was _on_. He's definitely on here. Very Birdish. Great tune.

Art Blakey's and the Messengers' disc from '61, "Free For All," is a must have. Staggering lineup: Art, Freddie Hubbard, Wayne Shorter, Cedar Walton, Reggie Workman, and Curtis Fuller. Staggering Disc. The title tune is an eleven minute rave-up that just won't quit.

Cheers

"Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds." Henry Adams


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

Here are a couple i like at the moment:





and, of course, one can hardly bring up music without mentioning a true 'great' artist-- definitely one of the masters; probably one of my favorite songs of all time:


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

At the moment - maybe Another Brick in the Wall Part 2 by Pink Floyd?


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to give "Free For All" a listen. I don't think I have that one on my Amazon wishlist.

You sound as though you know jazz of this era fairly well. Do you have any other recommendations?
Siegfried


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I just spent the weekend with nieces, nephews, and friend's kids (I have none) and my favorite this week is the song that I played and sang with them - O Pato - the Karrin Allyson version.

If anyone doesn't know Karrin Allyson, she's great. I think she won a Grammy for her Coltrane tribute, Ballads.

Her version of O Pato (The Duck) is on "From Paris to Rio", which is just ok. -I don't always love her French accent, but the O Pato is GREAT, especially for kids, or those of us who still feel like them.

Ballads is really very good. If you like Diana Krall, you'll like that album.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Been listening to 2 different C.D's alot.

1. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet.

2. Napalm Death: Order of the Leech. (Gutteral cookie-monster vocals).

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Right now it's Monk's "Round Midnight" again, this time played on baritone sax by James Carter, with Craig Taborn on piano.


----------



## Will Hunting (Jun 29, 2005)

At the moment, "The Preacher," by Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong.

Cheers,

W.


----------



## choubix (Jul 31, 2005)

Django Reinhardt.

discovered 2 months ago. can do without it since then...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Crazy Little Thing Called Love* Queen


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Siegfried_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

Gentlemen and Ladies,
I would have started the thread in the "non fashion" location, had I known of its existence, but I think it was added sometime, in between the last time I looked at the different sections closely, and the time of my post. Of course, now I know.
Yckmwia - please begin a jazz thread. I look forward to it.
Cheers,
Siegfried


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Rock The Casbah* The Clash


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Beat It* Michael Jackson


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

_The Slow Descent into Alcoholism _by The New Pornographers

great catchy pop from Canadian geniuses Neko Case, Carl Newman, and some others. From the album Mass Romantic

sample here:


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

*Cry to Me* - Solomon Burke


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

DEVO was in town this week, at the 9:30 Club. Alas, I couldn't go.

I loved those five spuds from Akron (a.k.a. "The Rubber City"). And their special red energy domes.

Could I start another "trad" thread based on their "New Traditionalists" album? (I think they bought their plastic "Devo 'Do" hair-do's and zip-leg khakis at J. Press).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/i...9062295-9796905?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

Fave DEVO songs of the moment:

"Girl U Want" ("she sends out an aroma of undefined love/that drifts on down like a mist from above")

"We're Through Bein' Cool"

"Jerkin' Back and Forth"

"*********" ("he wore a hat and he had a job and he brought home the bacon so that no one knew"--and check out the trad Madras hatband on the cover of the "Q: Are We Not Men? A: We Are Devo!" album)

Also listening to a lot of The Ramones lately. I really respected the way that everyone who joined the band had to change his last name to "Ramone," to show that they were all brothers (even if they had some pretty intense sibling rivalries, as when the late Johnny Ramone [RIP] stole the late Joey Ramone's [RIP] girlfriend and married her).

Fave Ramones tunes of the hour:

"Blitzkrieg Bop"
"Sheena Is a Punk Rocker"
"Rockaway Beach"
"Rock-'n'-Roll High School"
"Do U Remember Rock-'n'-Roll Radio?"
"The KKK Took My Baby Away"
"I Wanna Be Sedated"
"Outsider"
"Commando"
"Somebody Put Something in My Drink"

The "brothers" Ramone, with their uniform-like ripped jeans, black Chuck Taylors, and too-small T-shirts worn under black leather jackets, were punk "trads" for sure.

Finally, a random song I can't stop from running through my head:

"She Blinded Me With Science" by Thomas Dolby (esp. the voiceovers by Prof. Magnus Pyke, an honest-to-John chemistry professor from Oxford University--he makes the whole song w/ his mock serious exclamations of "Science!" and "Good heavens, Miss Takimoto, you're beautiful!").

PJC in NoVa


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Rolling Stones--"canâ€™t get no satisfaction"
When Iâ€™m watchinâ€™ my tv
And that man comes on to tell me
How white my shirts can be.

britney spears--"canâ€™t get no satisfaction"
When Iâ€™m watchinâ€™ my tv
And that girl comes on to tell me
How tight my skirts should be


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

Good call on Solomon Burke.

That man can sing! And (IMHO) much better music to woo by than Marvin Gaye or Barry White. To use an angling phrase, most ladies have been fished to with those flys before.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Rudie Can't Fail -- by the CLash


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

A song that l have been playing nearly everyday for the last 3 months has been, "Black Metal" by band Venom. Classic rockin' early 80's black metal.

Here's another pic that puts a smile on my dile:

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## poray (Jun 29, 2005)

glad to see some other fans of classic punk on here.

my favourites of the moment are:

7 day weekend: new york dolls
lost in the supermarket: the clash
beat surrender: the jam
can't stand me now: the libertines
bandages: hot hot heat
stumble and fall: razorlight
f**k forever: baby shambles
50 to a Â£: the paddingtons
nobody move, nobody gets hurt: we are scientists
hey scensters: the cribs
oh yeah; the subways

although there is the odd but of rachmaninov,and bach slipped in as well.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

My favorite tune can change rapidly due to the immediate environmental setting, But Richard Wagner's _Tannhauser OVerture _ and Iggy Pop's _NoW I wanna be your Dog_ are high on my play list and just about anything by Sinatra or Sonic Youth.

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by poray_
> 
> glad to see some other fans of classic punk on here.
> 
> ...


In the words of Rachmaninov: "Gabba-gabba hey!"

PJC in NoVa


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Kyrie *Mr.Mister


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Any rhythm and blues song recorded before 1964.

Take care, ya'll [8D]


----------



## poray (Jun 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by PJC in NoVa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

indeed


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by lostinaustin_
> 
> Good call on Solomon Burke.
> 
> That man can sing! And (IMHO) much better music to woo by than Marvin Gaye or Barry White. To use an angling phrase, most ladies have been fished to with those flys before.


The wonderful thing about music - and much of art - is that it is additive. Everything that came before Solomon Burke, and what came after, does not make what he did any less wonderful to listen to. As you write, "that man can sing." As to the "woo by" idea, keep in mind that the Rev. has had three wives and 21 children.

Burke has said that He was really the first Soul Singer. It is not R&B, or what R&B was before him. And it is not Blues. Everything has to have a descriptor. Soul was the new term for it.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l come from a musical family so l listen to music most days. My favourite types of music are: classical, opera, brass band, heavy metal, death metal. l also like some rock n roll and alittle bit of blues.

Listening to a classic album at the moment. "Deicide" by the Band Deicide. (Brutal satanic death-metal). P.S: l am not a satanist, l just like their extreme musical abilities, that's all.

l used to go to alot of concerts (classical, opera, extreme heavy metal and death metal). l love my music. l still go to the odd Opera (a tux) and Satanic Death Metal concert (lots of leather [pants, vest], make-up and upside-down crucifixes).

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

Gents and Ladies, this is a fashion forum. Not that I object to a discussion about music. It turns out that my 20 favorite songs involve clothing. Here they are, in favorite order:

1. "Put On Your Slippers and Fill Up Your Pipe (You're Not Going Bye-Bye Tonight)" -Von Tilzer, 1917
2. "Your Socks Don't Match" - Bing Crosby
3. "You Can Leave Your Hat On" - Etta James
4. "Red Shoes" - Elvis Costello
5. "Itsy-Bitsy, Tenny-Weeny, Yellow Polka-Dot Bikini" - Brian Hyland
6. "Blue Jean" - David Bowie
7. "Sewing Machine Galop" - Grover & Baker (1865)
8. "A Blue Poke Bonnet and a Stove Pipe Hat" - E. Correa (1944)
9. "Blue Suede Shoes" - Presley
10. "Black Stockings" -- Rockin' Kids
11. "Raspberry Beret" - Prince
12. "Shopping for Clothes" - The Coasters
13. "If The Shoe Fits" - James Harmon Band
14. "Black Slacks" - Joe Bennett and the Sparkletunes
15. "Dustry White Bucks and Tight Peg Pants" -- Jerry Siefert
16. "These Boots Are Made for Walking" - Nancy Sinatra
17. "Lipstick On Your Collar" - Connie Francis
18. "Sunbonnet Days"
19. "Dusty Shoes"
20. "All Yesterday I Was Spinning"

Cheers,
CLASS




"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

classyrik: yes, but how could you possibly leave out ever classy 'Top hat, white tie and tails' by Fred Astaire? So you're not such a classyrik after all!


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

1. Bjork 'Where is The Line' & 'Sonnet/Unrealities IX'
2. The Libertines 'Can't stand me now'
3. Dave Holland Band 'What goes around'
4. Elliott Smith 'Pretty (Ugly Before)'
5. Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto (Zimerman, Ozawa, BSO)
6. Williams' The Lark Ascending (Hahn, Davis, LSO)
7. Berg's 'Lulu Suite' (Fleming, Levine, NYP)
and of course, Mahler (currently 4th symphony)


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

I expect all those briefcase freaks like "Poppa's Got A Brand New Bag" (James Brown)


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Rich: no, but certainly *'I Got You'* - very loud!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Listening to Brass band music by YBS (second best brass band in the world. Berlin Phil-harmonic standards. Brilliant). They play the Slavonic Phapsody No.2 like a dream.

l am seeing them play live this Tuesday night. l will wear a suit of course. l will probably know afew hundred people at the concert. l used to play in Australias best brass bands for 15 years; l have loads of contacts. l also used to bring world class artists out from overseas.

l retired from playing in the best brass band in the southern hemisphere in 1999. Work comittments and practising 4 hours a day was eventually too much, so l retired from playing at the peak. l miss playing in high level competitions like nothing else.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## GreyFlannelMan (Jun 16, 2004)

At the moment, my favorite songs are "Somebody Told Me" by the Killers, and "Guilt is a Useless Emotion" by New Order. Also recently re-discovered the older (81-84) albums by Echo & The Bunnymen -- genius!


----------



## poray (Jun 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mahler_
> 
> 1. Bjork 'Where is The Line' & 'Sonnet/Unrealities IX'
> 2. The Libertines 'Can't stand me now'
> ...


Not that I'm surprised, 
but Mahler, you have exceptionally good taste.

Ecclectic, educated and cutting edge.

[8D]

Some young upstart


----------



## stanshall (Apr 29, 2005)

Serge Gainsbourg & Brigitte Bardot - "Bonnie & Clyde"
Laurel & Hardy - "Shine On Harvest Moon"
13th Floor Elevators - "Slip Inside This House"
Johnny Winter - "I Love Everybody"
Heptones - "Sufferers Time"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*The Love I Lost* Harold Melvin's Blue Notes


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

"Dancing with Tears in My Eyes," Ultravoxx

"You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma," David Frizzell and some chick whose name I forget

"Happy Hour," The Housemartins

"The Guns of Brixton," and "Safe European Home," The Clash

"I Love the Winter Weather ('Cuz I've Got My Love to Keep Me Warm)" (Billie Holliday's rendition)

"Ballad of the Green Berets," Staff Sergeant Barry Sandler

"From a Whisper to a Scream," Iceicle Works

"Weapon of Choice," Fatboy Slim 
here's a link to the nutty Christopher Walken video of that tune, btw: https://www.astralwerks.com/fbs/woc/

PJC in NoVa


----------



## stanshall (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent choice of "Safe European Home" by The Clash, PJC, it's funny, I woke up this morning with this song in my head.

We got the sun and we got the palm trees here, but unfortunately I've got to go get lost in the supermarket,

Stanshall


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

21.00 UK time - and I shall start of my regular cycle of Mozart Piano concertos to soothe me following a tedious duel with Roger in the 'Tie Bars' topic! [}]

So, I start off with No 1 in F Major, K.37, followed by No's 2 and 3 later tonight. All 24 others will thrill me throughout each evening next week!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*I Shot The Sheriff* Eric Clapton


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

[^] Like a bit of Clapton myself - must get out Creams' *Disreali Gears* again (1968 - best always on vinyl!).


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

I currently like "Santa Monica" by Theory of a Deadman".

Do I now have to leave the forum forever?


(seriously, I really like this song for some reason - I usually hate that whine rock stuff but..... what can I tell you?)


------------------
Et in Arcadia Ego


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

*Waterloo, I was defeated you won the war...*

The melody always brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*This Time I Know It's For Real *Donna Summer


----------



## Priestyboy (Aug 16, 2005)

How about the "Ultra Lounge" series, particularly Bossa Novaville. Maybe a little James Bond-y or probably more Austin Powers-ish. I love them though!


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Any song from KEM.

never apologize for being well dressed or intelligent


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Le Freak* Chic


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

classyrik: yes, but how could you possibly leave out ever classy 'Top hat, white tie and tails' by Fred Astaire? So you're not such a classyrik after all! 
Edited by - Vettriano man on 08/13/2005 07:20:48

Greetings VETTRIANO MAN:

I'm afraid that song brings back very bad memories for me. It was in Morocco, sometime after the war, and "she" was supposed to meet me at a cormer table in a nightclub off the beaten path. The song was playing -- again and again -- and she never appeared, and I haven't heard from her again. (Seriously, good point. I don't know how I could have missed that one!)

Cheers,
CLASS

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

The tracks l have been listening to alot lately are:

*1. *Pondashers: brass band march (Black **** Mills band)
*2. *Shine as the light (My band)
*3. *Eyel E SS: brutal heavy metal (Slipknot)
*4. *All my life: heavy rock (Foo fighters)
*5. *Lose my breath (Destiny's Child)
*6. *Breakaway (Kelly Clarkson)
*7. *American idiot: try hard punk rock (Greenday)
*8. *Life Divine: 1920's tone poem (Black Dyle Mills band)
*9. *Poet & Peasant: overture (Kings of brass)
*10.*Like l love you. (Justin Timberlake). One of the coolest written pop songs ever. Funky man!

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

MARC:
I'm ashamed to concede that I haven't heard of one of those songs or bands. Have they reached the shores of America? (Of course, I'm hardly a judge of new music, with Harry Connick and the Gypsy Kings foremost in my 'modern' CD section.)

Cheers,
CLASS

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by classyrik_
> 
> MARC:
> I'm ashamed to concede that I haven't heard of one of those songs or bands. Have they reached the shores of America? (Of course, I'm hardly a judge of new music, with Harry Connick and the Gypsy Kings foremost in my 'modern' CD section.)
> ...


Gee, l'm shocked. How old are you, 70???

Most are American bands in recent times.

Slipknot is one of the biggest selling heavy metal bands ever.

Foo fighters are an American band with quite afew no.1 rock hits in U.S.

Destiny's Child is the biggest 3 piece girl band in U.S. (Legend status)

Kelly Clarkson won American idol. (She is very cute and her music really appeals to me).

Justin Timberlake is a legend on the U.S pop/boy band scene today. l don't listen to his boy band stuff but his solo work is incredible. Real chill music.

The others are from outside your country. My band is a small but very good band that has released C.D's.

Black **** Mills are the greatest brass band ever, they are even in the Guiness Book of Records, every single player is a virtuoso (something America doesn't have, it's a british tradition). Kings of Brass is similar; it is made up of old farts in there 60's and 70's. They are the best brass players in history. The emotion of there amazing playing makes you hair stand on the back of your neck. lncredible stuff. l have thousands of C.D's.

King

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

classyrik:



> quote:_Originally posted by classyrik_
> I'm afraid that song brings back very bad memories for me. It was in Morocco, sometime after the war, and "she" was supposed to meet me at a corner table in a nightclub off the beaten path. The song was playing -- again and again -- and she never appeared, and I haven't heard from her again.


...and you took it like a real classy guy when Sam handed you the note that said:

"Richard, I cannot go with you or ever see you again.Â You must not ask why.Â Just believe that I love you.Â Go my darling, and God bless you - Ilsa"

...and you said: "She's coming back.Â I know she's coming back."








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Is She Really Going Out With Him?* Joe Jackson


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:The others are from outside your country. My band is a small but very good band that has released C.D's.


Greenday is from California, IMMSMC. At any rate, "American Idiot" is probably the best new album I've heard over the past year. Terrific stuff if you like punk/rock.


----------



## Kurt (Jul 21, 2005)

Bow Wow Wow - C30, C60, C90, Go
Blancmange - Living on the ceiling
Slits - In the begining
Los Lobos - El Cuchipe
Dominatrix - The Dominatrix Sleeps Tonight
Devo - Big Mess
XTC - Dear God
Ebn Ozn -Aeiou Sometimes Y
Patty Smith - Horses
Berlin -Torture
X - The New World
Lou Reed - The Day John Kennedy Died
B52's - Mesopotamia

"Anything worth doing is worth doing right"


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Having a great night tonight! Got afew old friends over. We are playing pool and playing great music. Here is what we have played tonight:

Pantera (Cowboys from hell album). Brilliant extra heavy metal.
Pantera (Vulgar display of power). Best album they ever put out.
Kylie Minogue (Fever album). Australia's best pop artist. (well known in U.K)
Black flag. (various). Best punk rock band ever. The real thing.
Metallica (Master of Puppets). Best Matallica album. Soft heavy metal.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Rocksteady* The Whispers


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"The Uphill Crick" - Guided By Voices


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Boogie On Reggae Woman* Stevie Wonder


----------



## tricket (Aug 23, 2003)

Â±iÂ¾Ã‡Â¤Ã &lt;&lt;Â¤jÂ«Â°Â¤pÂ¨Ã†&gt;&gt;Â¡C


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Songs "of the moment"???? A lot of those cited go back to when I was a young and lusty fellow...and that was a LONG time ago! Some are even earlier than that.

I note that Classyrik was citing clothing-related songs, I note that he omitted one of my faves, "Tight Fittin' Jeans" by Conway Twitty.

Of truly current songs, I dunno, maybe "Don't Worry About a Thing" by SheDaisy.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

"Life Divine" by Black **** Mills Band. 1920's brass band classics. The best band in history. The legendary Dr King and John Slinger are playing in the band. Not to mention the legendary cornet player Phillip Mc Cann, John Clough, and tuba player Derrick Jackson. World class players. Dr King is a mate. He is a music GOD.
Here is the legendary Black **** (they are in Guiness Book of Records)
coming up.........

Backrow, 3rd from right: Sandy Smith, one of the best E flat horn players to ever grace the planet.

2nd row: 3rd from left, Dr David King, my mate (one of the biggest legends in brass bands today. He is the worlds leading brass band figure, no dought. l recently met up with Dr King when he brought the 2nd best brass band in the world out to Melbourne. Definately the best brass band ever to grace Victorias shores. Half of the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra were there. They wre absolutely brilliant!!!

Front row: 1st left, Derrick Jackson (ranked amounst the 10 best tuba players of all time). Front row, 3rd...John Clough (A rich guy who is a brilliant Euphonium player. He can play anything written). Front row 4th from right, legendary John Slinger (best baritone player in history).

Musical director (in white); Major Peter Parkes. (One of the best musical band leaders in history). A legend!!!

Every single player is a virtuoso! Dr King was the best brass player in the southern hemisphere yet he only got a 3rd (minor) position at Black ****. That's how good the band are. Equivelant to Berlin Phil. Eventually he rose to deputy principle cornet, won world class solo competitions and developed his legenadary statis as a musician. l used to play in the same band as the legendary Dr King. He could play everything. AMAZING!!! Even better though was the legendary Phillip Mc Cann (2nd row, 4th left). The 2nd or 3rd best cornet player of all time. Definately the nicest sounding player. A living legend...not even Dr King could top him. He played perfectly every time and never made a mistake. He made the hardest hemi-demi-semi-quaver passages sound easy.

The band has to come 1st, 2nd and 3rd in your life. You are expected to put band above family life \, job or anything. You are even expected to put off your honey-moon off in favour of the band. No jokes. That's why they are the best band in history. The commitment is second to none.

l tried getting into The Black **** Mills Band. l was one of the best Baritone players in the southern hemisphere yet l wasn't good enough for Black **** Mills. Unbelievable!!! l practiced 4 hours a day for 20 years yet l couldn't make the cut. l had a mate that practiced 7 - 8 hours a day and made the cut. He was younger too. Unbelievable!!! l always had a better technique than him though. [^] He was one of the best Baritone players in Australian history. We played in the same band and were great rivals. We were neck and neck in standard. l do think he was the greater player overall though. Damn it!
*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If you like old punk there are two anthologies you need:

Nuggets (compiled by Lenny Kaye) with the 60s garage bands that Lester Bangs originally used the term "punk" to describe

No Thanks! - A four disc box of the stuff that I grew up with, now neatly repackaged to cash in on nostalgia (sigh).

Both from Rhino, the smartest record company on the planet.


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

Album of the moment:

Hot Hot Heat "Escalator"

iPod most played recently:

Shattered, Come On, Hang Fire, and Let Me Go by Rolling Stones

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Upside Down* Diana Ross


----------



## stanshall (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> If you like old punk there are two anthologies you need:
> 
> ...


Don't forget Nuggets II: Original Artyfacts From the British Empire and Beyond (1964-1969). A great selection of mostly English freakbeat, mod and psych.

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/...bs_b_2_1/002-4569979-5687227?v=glance&s=music

Another record that instantly conjures the punk era for me is this early Ramones live set:

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/...33577/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/002-4569979-5687227


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

"Sweet Mama Do Right" by The Coastline Band (remake of a song by Hank Ballard and The Midnighters).

We call it "Carolina beach music", ya'll [8D]


----------



## iotsuka (Mar 2, 2005)

_Layla_ by Eric Clapton


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's to Life by Joe Williams


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

lt is 4 in the morning and l can't sleep so l decide to play records.

Black Flag! (Various albums). Best punk rock band of all time. The real thing! And yes! They did eat dog food and were unfairly in trouble with the law. They were the best punk rock band of all time and they lived the true punk life. Legends!

My girl is used to me getting up at 6am every morning and playing records. l am a music junky!

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Fascinated By Your Love* Company B


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Hollaback Girl -- Gwen Stefani
https://www.letssingit.com/?/gwen-stefani-hollaback-girl-vt32djv.html


----------



## doughboySC (Jan 18, 2004)

Here's my top 25 favorite songs.

1.) CALIFORNIA DREAMIN'- The Mamas & The Papas
2.) MONDAY MONDAY- The Mamas & The Papas
3.) CARS- Gary Numan
4.) REACH OUT OF THE DARKNESS- Friend & Lover
5.) GRAZING IN THE GRASS- The Friends of Distinction
6.) F*** THA POLICE- N.W.A.
7.) THE TEARS OF A CLOWN- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
8.) RESPECT- Areatha Franklin
9.) I FEEL GOOD (I GOT YOU)- James Brown
10.) SOMEBODY TO LOVE- Jefferson Airplane
11.) WHITE RABBIT- Jefferson Airplane
12.) WONDERFUL SUMMER- Robin Ward
13.) FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH- Buffalo Springfield
14.) PUT A LITTLE LOVE IN YOUR HEART- Jackie DeShannon
15.) BABY I NEED YOUR LOVIN'- Johnny Rivers
16.) LET'S HANG ON- Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons
17.) I CAN'T EXPLAIN- The Who
18.) SUBSTITUTE- The Who
19.) I'VE ALREADY LOVED YOU IN MY MIND- Conway Twitty
20.) MacAUTHUR PARK- Richard Harris
21.) YOUNG GIRL- Gay Puckett & The Union Gap
22.) SUNDAY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME- Spanky & Our Gang
23.) HAPPY TOGETHER- The Turtles
24.) COME ON ELLEN- Dexy's Midnight Runners
25.) OUR HOUSE- Madness (loved that MAXWELL HOUSE commercial)

Spencer Karter
Age 19

Spencer H. Karter


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, at the risk of sticking out like a sore thumb, I'm going to throw in "In My Head" by Queens of the Stone Age. Killer song.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*ALWAYS AND FOREVER* Heatwave


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

*Cleanup Woman*
Betty White


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

"If I Can't Live Without You, How Come I Ain't Dead?" by Tim O'Brien and the Flatheads


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*La Vida Loca* Ricky Martin


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Putty (In Your Hands) by the Detroit Cobras


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*I Want To Thank You* Alicia Myers


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

To Alaric re your excellent john playford recommendation. Ill try that one - but you could try French group Les Witches album called Nobody's Jig also of the music of Playford and featuring the tune 'a division on a ground' and about twleve others.

nicks


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

*Love Shack* B52's or
*Pachelbel's Canon* Johann Pachelbel. Quite an odd combo, but I love them nevertheless.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Take Your Time Do it Right* SOS Band


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

Rammstein - Feuer Frei


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Goody Two Shoes* Adam Ant


----------



## Syringemouth (Aug 24, 2005)

BLACK REBEL MOTORCYCLE CLUB - "Ain't No Easy Way"
THE BOXER REBELLION - "All You Do Is Talk"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Philadelphia Freedom* Elton John


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Howard for finding this topic. When l got home l spent 30 minutes trying to find this topic. This topic lives on!!! l like you Howard.

At an old mates place to play pool and party to good old punk type albums.

We (accept me) drank lots of wheatgrass juice ,whisky and smoked plenty of joints. A brilliant night.

We listened to:
Hard-Ons (aussie punk rock)
Ramones (legends)
Metallica (one of the best mid 80's metal bands. After that, they bwere terrible).

Excellent night. Death metal and black metal not alllowed. Punk and 80's metal only.[]

From the one who knows about shoos, especially about music and health foods: The Shooman.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Blaze Of Glory* Bon Jovi


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Somebody Done Hoodoo'd the Hoodoo Man* - Louis Jordan

*Drinkin' Wine Spo-De-O-Dee*- Stick McGhee (I think)

*Set You Free* - The Black Keys

*I'm Gonna Sit Right Down (On a Wheatgrass Enema)* - Shooman and the Way Down Unders

(I'm sorry. I have the flu, and I'm half-crazed with antihistamines.)


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Chubby Tiger's velvet pants have inspired me to dig up "Arnold Layne" by Pink Floyd. Next up is "See Emily Play."

I need some velvet pants, darn it.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

The most wonderful sad song from Muhlenberg County, KY, written by a man of that county:

*Dark As A Dungeon*
Merle Travis

CHORUS: It's dark as a dungeon and damp as the dew, 
Where danger is double and pleasures are few, 
Where the rain never falls and the sun never shines
It's dark as a dungeon way down in the mine.

Travis also wrote the hit song of the times
*Sixteen Tons*
Recorded by Ernie Ford


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> lt is 4 in the morning and l can't sleep so l decide to play records.
> 
> Black Flag! (Various albums). Best punk rock band of all time. The real thing! And yes! They did eat dog food and were unfairly in trouble with the law. They were the best punk rock band of all time and they lived the true punk life. Legends! *GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


Shooman:

My wife did lights for a Black Flag show years and years ago. Not sure I would call them the best punk rock band of all time--maybe best all time, U.S. West Coast division. Have you ever heard Minor Threat?

Patrick 06790:

You should check out Hoodoo Man Blues by Junior Wells. Absolutely fantastic. And yes, Stick McGhee wrote "Drinking Wine Spo-Dee-O-Dee". Jerry Lee Lewis does a great version as well. For 1960s punk, The Sonics https://surf.to/sonics are my heroes. I think their "Strychnine" appears on the Nuggets compilation.

Current favorite track: Nouvelle Vague, "Just Can't Get Enough"


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Metric's "Monster Hospital" from their forthcoming album Live It Out.

-------------
"You who prattle that morality is social and that man would need no morality on a desert island â€” it is on a desert island that he would need it most. Let him try to claim, when there are no victims to pay for it, that a rock is a house, that sand is clothing, that food will drop into his mouth without cause or effort, that he will collect a harvest tomorrow by devouring his stock seed today â€” and reality will wipe him out, as he deserves; reality will show him that life is a value to be bought and that thinking is the only coin noble enough to buy it." -- Ayn Rand


----------



## JAB (Oct 29, 2004)

Ah memories...

My first punk rock show was Black Flag in '84 (I was either 13 or 14 at the time). It's all been downhill ever since

My iPod is mostly filled with old Punk, Industrial, New Wave, Electronic, and various other late Seventies/Eighties sounds...Agent Orange, The Clash, The Cure, The Damned, The Jam, The Jesus and Mary Chain, Love and Rockets, Ministry, Misfits, New Order, REVCO, etc.

It's impossible to pick a favorite song but I still get chills whenever I hear the beginning of "London Calling" (RIP Joe S.)

Regards, Jason


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Sugarhill Gang* Rapper's Delight


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quoteatrick 06790:
> 
> You should check out Hoodoo Man Blues by Junior Wells. Absolutely fantastic. And yes, Stick McGhee wrote "Drinking Wine Spo-Dee-O-Dee". Jerry Lee Lewis does a great version as well. For 1960s punk, The Sonics https://surf.to/sonics are my heroes. I think their "Strychnine" appears on the Nuggets compilation.


How about The Wailers (not the Jamaican group) doing "Out of Our Tree"?

I've got the Yo La Tengo compilation "Prisoners of Love" going a lot in the car lately.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floating around the house somewhere I have the Wailers first LP from 1959 with the immortal Tall Cool One--they were the guys who rescued Louie Louie and turned it into a garage rock classic.

I have a feeling you'd like the "Back from the Grave" series. Details can be found here: https://www.cryptrecords.com/

Regards,

Charles


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

Junior Wells is gone now. A producer of fabulous sounds will blow that harp no more.

For a list of his wonderful recordings go to :

https://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll...FE2CAE5A0DD9C9EA468DA1&sql=11:r7uvad3kv8w5~T1


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by kitonbrioni_
> 
> Hollaback Girl -- Gwen Stefani
> https://www.letssingit.com/?/gwen-stefani-hollaback-girl-vt32djv.html


hollaback girl. l, luv Gwen. She dresses in ldor. l luv here.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Legs* ZZ Top


----------



## Break (Jun 17, 2005)

Sympathy for the Devil.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Enemy within.

lt's by a Swedish Death metal/speed metal band called Arch Enemy. l'm a big Arch Enemy fan. l love their dark sound and guitar sounds. Angela is of cause a death metal vocalist to boot. You wouldn't believe a female could make the inhuman sounds she does.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

Three were stuck in my head (and the rotation) this morning:

*She Caught the Katy (and left me a mule to ride)*, Taj Mahal
*Where you going*, Jimmie Dale Gilmore
*Flip Your Wig*, Husker Du

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Don't Stop The Music* Yarbrough and Peoples


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*They Ain't Making Jews Like Jesus Anymore* - Kinky Friedman

(My all-purpose rebuttal to senseless, endless discussions of race.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Hello,I Love You* The Doors


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

not me, not l. Singer = Deltra Goodrem. (Aussie). 

Cthulhu Dawn and Santanica Mantra. Band = Cradle of Filth (Gothic/Black metal band).

Numbered Days and Temple from the within. Band = Killswitch Engage. (Brutal heavy metal).

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## poray (Jun 29, 2005)

I bet that you look good on the dancefloor - Artctic Monkeys
you can't fool me denis - Mystery Jets
Bullets - Editors
Rebellion (lies) - Arcade Fire

-----------------
*Some young upstart*


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> *They Ain't Making Jews Like Jesus Anymore* - Kinky Friedman


Ah, Kinky. I always liked his classic, *Get Your Rolls in the Oven and Your Buns in Bed*.

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Too Shy* Kajagoogoo


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

This topic never dies, and so it shouldn't. This topic rules!

*Radetzky March* by Brighouse & Rastrick brass band. (A 1967 vinal record). They are one of the worlds greatest brass bands and they play the march really peppy. Brilliant!

Do you love your music Howard? (l'm a shoe and music junkie).[]

Regards: The Shooman.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Howard. Happy 1,000 posts!

From: Marc_au (Ronny).

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Hey Howard. Happy 1,000 posts!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronny! Been here for 9 months now and I'm loving it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*What A Feeling* Irene Cara


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> This topic never dies, and so it shouldn't. This topic rules!
> 
> ...


I'm always loving my music.


----------



## JeffinChicago (Sep 25, 2005)

oh so many Today

Look Out..her comes tomorrow: The Monkees
Judy is a Dick slap : Belle and Sebastian
The new one by Death Cab for Cutie (sounds just like the Go-Betweens)
Circles: bob mould (with Brendan Canty on drums!!!)
Sparky's Dream : teenage fanclub
Do Ya: ELO
Art School : the jam
Hot Nuts: Doug clark and the hot nuts
Evil: Interpol
come On feel the Illinoise: sufjan stevens
anything by Hayden
reading about Venice(City of Fallen Angels) so very into Verdi at the moment

new list tomorrow...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*December 1963,Oh What A Night* Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

*Eminem* Lose Yourself. A fantastic piece of rap. First time l heard it on the radio l was blown away.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ricky Martin *La Vida Loca*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> Ricky Martin *La Vida Loca*


[xx(][xx(][xx(]

Regards: The Shooman.[}]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Andy, there's not a Deadhead among them!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

*Green Day* Boulevard of broken dreams.

l've shouted 5 of my friends to a Greenday concert in December. l can't wait. lt will be party time!!!

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Guess I'm Falling in Love - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Seventh Son by Mose Allison


----------



## JeffinChicago (Sep 25, 2005)

xcubbies...

got your note and yes I am a southern frat boy (Kappa Sig) but unfortunately it's the class of 86. My father and mother did fall in the demo you described and had plenty of albums laying around. the Hots Nuts were the definative 50-60's party band in the Southeast (we are from N. Carolina and Virginia).

Now the ultimate party band of the 80's had to be The Fleshtones!!! Incredible.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

*My band* Blitz!

lt was a live performance recorded on C.D. l played in the band. l played briliantly that day (lt is a life highlight). We were the first interstate band in 56 years to win the N.S.W A grade title. We also collected the Victorian A grade title, the S.A A grade title and the Australian A grade national title in the same year. We were the best brass band in Australian history. The band travelled overseas on quite afew occasions but l couldn't travel with them because l can't fly. They eventually asked me to leave the band because l couldn't travel.

One professional musician [who had travelled the world] told me that l was the finest brass Baritone player he had ever heard, no jokes.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## ffwarners (Jan 20, 2005)

devendra banhart-Chinese children


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Do You Think I'm Sexy?* Rod Stewart


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Jeff, I was working on the loading dock summer vacations in 1966-7 and one of the old guys who did it fulltime turned me on to Doug Clark and the Hot Nuts and the meaning of some of the phraseology. Part of growing up.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thelma Houston* Don't Leave Me This Way


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

MARC AU:

Eminem is soooo two months ago.

Cheers,
CLASS

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Honk If You're Lonely Tonight - The Silver Jews


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

*Williams Fairey Band* Sousa marches.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

*Cannibal Corpse* Hammer smashed face. (Brutal death metal).

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Changes* David Bowie


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

*You Shook Me All Night Long* AC/DC

I guess this particular discussion is not to include one's love of the Boroque era.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> *You Shook Me All Night Long* AC/DC
> 
> I guess this particular discussion is not to include one's love of the Boroque era.


What a coincidence. l am listening to that exact track at the moment. AC/DC are one of the best bands ever. Their album "Back in Black" is a mastpiece.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## pinmag (Apr 21, 2005)

*No. 13 Baby* 
the Pixies


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Edit: previous song might have been too offensive. l'll try something milder.

*Corpse Vomit*. Song = frozen corpse stuffed with vomit. (death metal).

Another song by Corpse Vomit: "drowning in puke".

l've got afew faviurite songs at the moment. The problem is with some of the titles. l take them with a grain of salt but others might not.

P.S: are we allowed free speech and allowed to write the name of our favourite songs [eventhough they may be highly offensive]??? Andy?

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

the band = *Anaal Nathrakh*

The song = Total f***ing necro.

The most evil devil worshipper black metal band in existance. lncredible band. My favourite band. Brilliant virtuaoso's.

Download the track "Pandemonic Hyperblast". You will begin to understand what l mean. They are possessed by satan.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Teena Marie* Lovergirl


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

* Dirty deeds done dirt cheap *

The band= AC/DC.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## FrancisPlantagenet (Oct 1, 2005)

listen for free you will have to copy and paste this in order to get the song because it won't work if you click on it :

https://www.thinktoy.com/audio/Aphex_Twin_-_Drukqs_Mix_(Mixed_by_ThinkToy)_192k.mp3


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ebony Eyes Smokey Robinson & Rick James


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Andrew W.K

The song = We want fun.

Words: "we want fun and we wanna get wasted".

From Jackarse soundtrack.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I Wonder If I Take You Home Lisa Lisa And Cult Jam


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Gee Howard, l haven't heard of hardly any of the stuff that you listen to.

My 2 songs at the moment are:

1. *White Flag* by singer DIDO

2. *We are the champions* by so called rock band Queen. l hate Queen. They destroy the real meaning of rock.[}]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Gee Howard, l haven't heard of hardly any of the stuff that you listen to.
> 
> ...


Mark,I listen to the radio.

*Hungry Like The Wolf* Duran Duran


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Band = Powder Finger (Good aussie rock band)

song = baby l've got you on my mind.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*1999* Prince


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Song = Gone

Artist = Kelly Clarkson (she's a real sweetie)
................................................

Song = Paradise City

Artist = Guns n Roses.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Tina Turner* I Don't Want To Fight No More


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

the band = Cannibal corpse (death metal band)

The song = f***ed with a knife.

P.S: cher, Jim Carey and Cameron Diaz are big fans of the band.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Love Hangover* Diana Ross


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The new Silver Jews album "Tanglewood Music" has two songs that would be #1-with-a-bullet-hits if radio wasn't such jive:

"Ainmal Shapes" and "Sometimes a Pony Gets Depressed".

Check it out.

Patrick

PS: Shouldn't this thread get moved over to the Interchange, or is that a colossal pain in the caboose, technically speaking-wise (if you get my drift).


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Song = beautiful disaster (country music like)

Artist = Kelly Clarkson. (She's a little sweetie).
.......................................................

Song = suffocation

Artist = Morbid Angel. (Great death metal).

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 "The Shooman" is on strike!!!*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Vogue* Madonna


----------



## Tuppence (Oct 30, 2005)

Favorite of the moment: "Oh Misery" by Madness
Eternal favorite: "The Atomic Fireballs" "Swing, Sweet *****Cat"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Paradise City Guns N Roses


----------



## Iambic Pentameter (Aug 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> the band = Cannibal corpse (death metal band)
> 
> ...


actually, it is Cher's son Elijah who is a big fan of the band. Cher hired them to play a show in honor of his (approx) 23rd birthday.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Roadrunner" theme. It was on the TV in "The Shining" the other night and has been rattling around the long carpeted corridors of my mind ever since.

Off to check on Ebay for a Big Wheel...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Nights Over Egypt The Jones Girls


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = working class man.

artist = jimmy barnes. (aussie gravel voiced rocker). Australian icon.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 "The Shooman" is on strike!!!*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Bust A Move* Young MC


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Velvet Underground - The version of "Sweet Jane" from the Max's Kansas City album in which a drunken Jim Carroll can be overheard demanding Pernod.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Respect* Aretha Franklin


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

"At Last" - Etta James

Dennis


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Upside Down Diana Ross


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The theme to _Gigantor_, a 1960s Japanese semi-animated show featuring a giant robot that battled Evil in the form of giant spiders. Figured prominently later in life, during particularly virulent episodes of the DTs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Higher Love* Steve Winwood


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = Fighter
artist = Christina Aguilera
...............................

song = do you wanna dance
artist = The Ramones
................................

song = hole in the head (very cool song)
artist = suga babes

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 *


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You Are Lionel Richie


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = Breakaway
artist = kelly clarkson.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = walkaway.
artist = kelly clarkson.
.............................

song = me against the music
artist = Britany Spears[]

Regards: The Shooman.[]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

band = Behemoth (bone crushing death metal)
song = inflamed with rage.

Seeing the band in about 6 weeks. The music pummells you into oblivion.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Crazy Little Thing Called Love* Queen


----------



## Syringemouth (Aug 24, 2005)

1983'S Classic underground by The Jesus and Mary Chain - Upside Down!
[8D]


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

The James Bond Theme[8D]

*** Elegance - a refined quality of gracefulness and good taste *** To achieve a dashing with panache persona


----------



## CaliforniaDreamer (Nov 17, 2005)

"Evil" by Interpol. Arcade Fire are also pretty good right now.

Going to see Jamiroquai play live next week. That should be fun.


-----------------

"If one takes pride in one's craft, you won't let a good thing die. Risking it through not pushing hard enough is not a humility." - Paul Keating


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

band = Morbid Angel (brutal death metal [at times]).
song = Damnation.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Everybody drop everything and get "For a Decade of Sin: 11 Years of Bloodshot Records," a two-disc anthology of ear-bleeding modern-day honky tonk music.

High points so far (just got it):

The Meat Purveoyrs - Little White Pills
The Bottle Rockets - A Living Hell
Graham Parker & The Figgs - Harridan of Yore
Deadstring Brothers - Where Are All My Friends?


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

As IÂ´m going to London in a few weeks IÂ´m listening to this little nice tune...

Underground.mp3

Warning: Contains explicit lyrics... [}]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Under Pressure* Queen


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

artist = Cannibal Corpse.
album = Vile.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Most "British" song by a New York band ever - simply beautiful, the perfect song for a long and relaxed car journey:

Levy - "Rotten Love"



Enjoy!

dE

"...there is a difference between an urn and a chamber pot..."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

More,More,More Andrea True Connection


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

*Thirty Days in the Hole* Humble Pie


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Penny Lane* Beatles


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

band = EyehateGOD (heavy stoner metal)[]
song = depress.
.............................................

band = cannibal corpse (brutal death metal)
song = kill your mother and r*** your f****** dog.[}]

Regards: The Shooman.[]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

artist = green day
song = holiday

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*You Give Love A Bad Name * Bon Jovi


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

artist = dido
song = white flag. 
...............................
song = fighter
artist = christina aguilera.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

Shipbuilding: Robert Wyatt
Naima: John Coltrane
That's Entertainment: The Jam
Another Time, Another Place: Bryan Ferry
anything by Elliott Smith...


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

The [English] Beat: Save It For Later


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Love To Love You* Donna Summer


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

*All the Young Dudes* Mott the Hoople


----------



## JRY (Mar 22, 2005)

Gentlemen,

*Wow* - very hard question, especially for a once-upon-a-time professional musician. I have an extremely wide appreciation for any and all types/genres of music. My guiding dictum is basically: there is both good and bad music regardless of what style or category it's in. Good music is good music whether it be the Fourth Movement  of Beethoven's Ninth  or If I Had Possession Over Judgement  Day by Robert Johnson.

O.K. That being said, _two_ favorite songs of the moment: Get Rhythm  by *Johnny Cash * and Big Boss Man  by *Jimmy Reed*. Whew!

Regards,
JRY-John

"There are many ways in which to break a plate, but only one way to put it back together." - Howard Roberts


----------



## 80FJ40 (Sep 26, 2005)

Dedicated Follower of Fashion.

He thinks he is a flower to be looked at.

80FJ40


----------



## JRY (Mar 22, 2005)

80FJ40,

*The Kinks * - Dedicated Follower of Fashion  - I _love_ that song. Ray Davies at his best social commentary:

"They seek him here, they seek him there
His clothes are loud, but never square"

No doubt written during the Swinging Sixties for Mods and delivered with an upscale Londoner accent, but hey, if there was ever a theme song for AAFF, this would have to be it! [8D]

Regards,

JRY-John

"There are many ways in which to break a plate, but only one way to put it back together." - Howard Roberts


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*The Reflex* Duran Duran


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

Somewhat more modern stuff I've heard recently:

Foo Fighters: Best of You
Gorillaz: Dare
Gorillaz: Dirty Harry
Gorillaz: Feel Good Inc.
Bloodhound Gang: The Bad Touch
Bloodhound Gang: Foxtrot Unicorn Charlie Kilo
Eurythmics: I've Got a Life
The Rasmus: In the Shadows
The Rasmus: No Fear
Shakira & Alejandro Sanz: La Tortura
Robbie Williams: Rock DJ
Robbie Williams: Tripping
Sean Paul: We Be Burnin'
Le Vibrazioni: Ogni Giorno ed Ogni Ora
Green Day - Holiday
System of a Down - Mezmerize
Oasis - The Importance of Being Idle
Goldfrapp - No. 1

and then
Freddie Mercury - Living on my own
Klaus Nomi - Total Eclipse


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

artist = Satanic black metal band "Burzum".

song = war.

Foo fighters are good. l'm a big fan. Nickelback suck di*k![}] l hate Coldplay as well...they suck di*k too.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*I Feel For You* Chaka Khan


----------



## lstcl99 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hardly ever buy new "current" music (from the last year or so) until I heard of a band called West India Girl. The sound is a cross between a mellow Janes Addiction, AIR, and Blinker the Star (Under the Clouds of a Sunny Day, circa around 1991). I cannot recommend it highly enough. West India Girl uses splendid, haunting chords with a bit of electronica, behind a Perry Farrellesque sounding voice.

My favorite song at the moment is "What are you Afraid Of" by West India Girl. Beautiful song!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I am a piano player. An Elton John song I love to play, "Daniel" came on the radio unexpectedly today. This is probably my favorite song by him, even though many others are more popular.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> I am a piano player. An Elton John song I love to play, "Daniel" came on the radio unexpectedly today. This is probably my favorite song by him, even though many others are more popular.


What's that song about? I can't figure it out.

Two songs that are up there for me right now:
*Your Song* by Elton John
*Behind Blue Eyes* by The Who

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't really think of it. Daniel is blind or handicapped in some way. I don't sing that one (although I could if I downloaded the lyrics.)

Your two choices are both great songs, too.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not sure "The Dedicated Follower of Fashion" would be a good theme song for this forum. Davies is mocking the Dedicated Follower of Fashion in that song.

Besides, most people here seem to be determined not to keep "fashion" from dressing themselves how they feel they look best.


----------



## Oswald Cornelius (Sep 27, 2005)

In a Silent Way, Miles Davis.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Six Pages of posts an nary a mention of Led Zepplin??? Now, I'm not too big into rock...but every now and then if when I deviate from my usual fare of Standards, Mambo, or Italian folk music...Plant and Paige are just the ticket...honorable mention in the rock category must go to Ministry, Rob Zombie, Dope (probably the most underrated mainstream metal band ever), Pantera, Sublime, At the Drive-In (another very under rated group), and the Foo Fighters...I really dont listen to rock that much though...and rap..._fuhgeddaboudit_ there hasnt been a decent rap single produced within the past five years...and no standout albums in at least a decade and a half...now I deffinately am not musically ignorant...but...all in all...the classics still stand up better than anything...give me Sinatra, Dino, or Bing any day of the week over any of the new stuff...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

band = Anaal Nathrakh (brutal black metal)

song = this cannot be the end.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Best driving/work music: old Stereolab.


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

also
Juanes: La Camisa Negra
System of a Down: B.Y.O.B.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

band = Metallica
song = Ride the lighning
...............................

artist = kelly clarkson (cutest girl ever)
song = Miss independant.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd have to pick a couple:

Night and Day-Frank Sinatra
In my Life- Beatles
Hotel California-Eagles
Rhapsody in Blue-Gershwin
So many Dylan songs, they are always on the top of the list

Now that I have joined the ranks of ipod users after winning one last month I really like to just put in on shuffle and see what comes up....Sometimes they are all my favorites

guit


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> I'd have to pick a couple:
> 
> ...


ln my life = good bloody song.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hard-Fi: 'Hard to beat'


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Sussudio* Phil Collins


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

guit
[/quote]

ln my life = good bloody song.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*

[/quote]

And I didn't even get to Elvis Costello or Joe Jackson, too hard to pick one.....all I need ia a G, C and D chord to be happy.

guit


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

*New Attitude* Patti Labelle


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Music title = Euphonium Music

Soloist = Bob Childs

Band = Brittania building society band.

great classical work for the Euphonium.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

"The Promise" by When in Rome

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Joan Jett "*I Love Rock & Roll*


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

Gentlemen and Ladies,
This thread is really hanging on.
Okay, I'll post some more of my favorites.








https://www.bluenote.com/detail.asp?SelectionID=9420








https://www.bluenote.com/detail.asp?SelectionID=9424








https://www.bluenote.com/detail.asp?SelectionID=10259








https://www.bluenote.com/detail.asp?SelectionID=10074
Have a good weekend,
Siegfried


----------



## Clint (Feb 1, 2006)

my Valintine......by Big Muff


Clint

I make suits


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Hearts in a Cage by The Strokes! []

Danny, Sydney


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Cocteau Twins

Eperdu

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dan Hartman Instant Replay


----------



## boston009 (Jul 14, 2004)

Tribute to Bud Fox (and Style Forum favourite Gordon Gekko):
'This Must be the Place' Talking Heads


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Most anything from the compilation Tropicalia on the Soul Jazz label.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

The Laughing Gnome by David Bowie (1967?) which was recently played along with 'The London Boys' as the preamble to John Galliano's FW2006 mens fashion show in Paris and which my two kids 2 & 5 now adore.

Otherwise for Alaric's benefit The Rights of Man by Playford from the excellent Les Witches album Nobody's Jig which is non stop Playford and just about the best recording ive ever heard of the English Country Dancing Master. 

Plus the inimitable Stranglers, including the great Hugh Cornwell's haunting harpsichord backed Golden Brown (1982?) as well as their punkier earlier anthems like No More Heroes, Something Better Change, Peaches and Duchess - all of which i remember buying on vinyl fopr 50p when they came out in the UK - shocking how time flies. If someone told me then that in 25-30 years i'd be looking back on buying these songs like it was yesterday......


nicks


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

More Than A Woman Bee Gees


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

*Euphonium Music* by Brian Bowen.

soloist = Steven Mead. (a euphonium concerto)

Can't stop playing it. lt's been in my head alot lately.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sugar Ray-Every Morning


----------



## Edward Appleby (Feb 22, 2005)

Been listening to Only in Dreams off of Weezer's blue album quite a bit lately.

They buried him among the kings because he had done good toward God and toward his house._Inscription upon the Tomb of the Unknown Warrior, Westminster Abbey_


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Boards of Canada. Pretty much anything, but going back to the classic "Music Has the Right to Children."

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Better Be Good To Me-Tina Turner


----------



## schneider (Mar 4, 2005)

Gentlemen -

Now, and for the past forty years,

My Back Pages - Bob Dylan

Schneider


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 21, 2002)

You Gentlemen are clearly missing it. The best song is of course going to be the best song of the best genre of music. Every red-blooded American knows the best genre is country music. Clearly the best country song ever is the one that clearly states it is the "perfect country and western song" in the lyrics. Of course I am speaking of _You Never Even Call Me By My Name_as sung by David Allen Coe. This is elementary.



> quote:WELL, A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED STEVE GOODMAN WROTE THAT SONG
> AND HE TOLD ME IT WAS THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG
> I WROTE HIM BACK A LETTER AND I TOLD HIM IT WAS NOT THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG BECAUSE HE HADN?T SAID ANYTHING AT ALL ABOUT MAMA,
> OR TRAINS,
> ...


----------



## chat_chapeau (Dec 2, 2005)

Lately I've been listening to the White Stripes "De Stijl" album a lot. Hardly a bad song on it. Then again, it depends if my son is in the car. Today is his 4th birthday and he's a dyed-in-the-wool Green Day fan (his old man taught him too well.) He insists on hearing "Minority" every time we get in the car. So I hear that about 75 times a week.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

More Than A Feeling-Boston


----------



## slim shady (Sep 26, 2005)

Hillary Duff's "Wake Up" is so catchy.
Kelly Clarkson's "Since U Been Gone" is my guilty pleasure.

But for real music, I can't get enough of The Locust. Though "Plague Soundscapes" has been out for a while, it's still a favorite.

Then there's Ladytron. Hot ladies making hot music.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Timex Social Club-Lean On Me


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

artist = Kelly Clarkson (wish she was my girl)
song = Because of you.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Tune = Finlandia

composer = Sibelius.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

> quote:To Alaric re your excellent john playford recommendation. Ill try that one - but you could try French group Les Witches album called Nobody's Jig also of the music of Playford and featuring the tune 'a division on a ground' and about twleve others.





> quote:Otherwise for Alaric's benefit The Rights of Man by Playford from the excellent Les Witches album Nobody's Jig which is non stop Playford and just about the best recording ive ever heard of the English Country Dancing Master.


Nicks, thanks for the suggestions. I am looking for this even now!

In the spirit of Buon Tempo, another group I like very much is Il Giardino Armonico. Spirit, verve, vituosity and fun.

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## benecios (Jan 30, 2006)

Anything from "Whatever people say I am thats what I'm not" by Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jefferson Starship-Nothing's Going To Stop Us Now.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

the classic standard circa 1930+ "your my thrill"
max


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fast Car-Tracy Chapman


----------



## floutist (Jan 9, 2006)

Anything on the BLOODY KISSES album: Type O Negative.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

K.D. Lang - Hallelujah, Recorded live at the 2005 Canadian Juno Awards!

Makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck!

Every singer should try an sing with this much conviction and soul!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Willie Nelson"
"Cowboys are Frequently Secretly Fond of Each Other"
The first gay cowboy song recorded by a major artist.[8D]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It's A Love Thing-Whispers


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

In the words of Rachmaninov: "Gabba-gabba hey!"

PJC in NoVa
[/quote]
In the words of Dean Martin: "You're nobody til somebody loves you!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Quiet Riot-Cum On Feel The Noise.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Dean Martin: "You're no body til some body loves you!"


----------



## floutist (Jan 9, 2006)

Never on Sunday . . . Melina Mercouri


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = walk away.

singer = kelly clarkson

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

The W.A.N.D. by The Flaming Lips.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

'Erbarme Dich', MatthÃ¤us-Passion BWV 244, by J S Bach.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = Miss lndependant
singer = Kelly Clarkson[:X]

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## floutist (Jan 9, 2006)

Who's Sorry, Now? Connie Francis


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kiss By A Rose-Seal


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Band = Deicide (brutal satanic death metal)

song = Sacrificial suicide

(Pure poetry).[}]

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Band = Deicide (brutal satanic death metal)
> 
> ...


I've been listening to a lot of GG Allin. From New Hampshire naturally. Very Trad.
Makes me wanna pull a Shooman and destroy things. Lemmy will always be king, however.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> I've been listening to a lot of GG Allin. From New Hampshire naturally. Very Trad.
> Makes me wanna pull a Shooman and destroy things. Lemmy will always be king, however.


GG Allin? You are a man of depth and complexity. My wife recalls being at hardcore shows with GG Allin in the audience and being thoroughly revolted by him. However, I think the only thing "trad" about GG was that he died of a drug overdose. ODing is very rock and roll trad.

Regards,

Charles

https://bostonhistory.typepad.com


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rich Girl-Gwen Stefani


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = Mouth for war
band = Pantera (greatest heavy metal band ever)

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

one of my all time favorites would be "God only knows"

There are many others but there are not many as beautifully done as this in the rock genre.

guit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Band = Deicide (brutal satanic death metal)
> 
> ...


oh my


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

Canadian Railroad Trilogy - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Golden Brown by the Stranglers

nicks


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rare Earth-I Just Want To Celebrate


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Clearly:

*Adieu du bataillon de choc*

()

Cheers,
A.

(Light Infantry)


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

Budo - Miles Davis, Birth of the Cool.

-- Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = life to lifeless

band = Killswitch Engage (extremely brutal metalcore)

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Tiff_Bradley (Dec 7, 2005)

(Today I Met) The Boy I'm Gonna Marry - Darlene Love


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Beethoven Piano sonata No 8 in C minor, Op 13 "Pathetique".

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Glory Days-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

Soundtrack to the film "Neverland." Especially, the four solo piano interludes.

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## Homme (Jan 24, 2006)

Only the good die young - Billy Joel

One must still have chaos in oneself to be able to give birth to a dancing star - Nietzsche


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Truly-Lionel Richie


----------



## YoungGun (Feb 27, 2006)

Anything that is classic rock and some newer stuff.Flogging Molley The Kissers Pink Floyd The Stones Matisyaho he is a Jewish Reggea singer


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

tune = The contestor (brass band march)

band = Black **** Mills Band (best band in history....brilliant. Equivalent to Berlin Phil).

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Right now I'm digging on:

_*Mas Que Nada*_ 
by Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Let's All Chant-Michael Zager Band


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

tune = celebration

band = (my band)

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

New Rose-The Damned


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Guided By Voices, MF Doom and anything by Gary Numan.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shake Your Groove Thing-Peaches & Herb


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

My Public Television Station is showing the DooWoop show tonight. Mostly done with original artists. They look a little older than I do.[8D]


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

Boplicity



-- Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Band= Morphine
Song= I think She Likes Me

Talk about Rock and Roll trad as one can be. Mark Sandman from Morphine died on stage from a heart attack caused by long term heroin use. 

But now Marc has me thinking about Vulgar Display of Power. What a great album.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## brugotti (Sep 15, 2005)

"Playing your game" - the great Barry White


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Freeway Of Love-Aretha Franklin


----------



## Homme (Jan 24, 2006)

David Bowie - Ashes to Ashes

One must still have chaos in oneself to be able to give birth to a dancing star - Nietzsche


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Lady Marmalade-Labelle


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Band= Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Song= Pin

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

song = Anomalistic Offerings

band = Suffocation (death metal)

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> Band= Yeah Yeah Yeahs
> Song= Pin


I will have to check this out. I saw the Yeah Yeah Yeahs open for Sleater-Kinney three or so years ago and thought they were horrible.

Current Favorite:

Scruffythe Cat, "Life is Fun", live bootleg


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them live in DC at the 9:30 club and they were great. From what I hear, they often have real problems with their sound. When you already play DIY sounding noisy rock, poor sound will make you sound like you're beating on trash cans. I just really love Karen O's stage presence.

I like S-K as well. Haven't seen them in a long while. Are they still around?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Rhinestone Cowboy (Four Tet version) by Madvillain.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Jgray43 (Jan 2, 2005)

Led Zeppelin's entire "Physical Graffiti" album

John


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Right now I'm listening to Hank Williams III new "Straight to Hell" album. There are several great songs, but I keep replaying "Pills I Took."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Little White Pills" by The Meat Purveyors

"Putty (In Your Hands)" by The Detroit Cobras

"The Legendary Marvin Pontiac" (aka John Lurie) CD

"Twin Cinema" CD by The New Pornographers (not as good as the first two but I've only played it once)

"The Serpent's Tooth" - Miles Davis w/ Sonny Rollins and Charlie Parker (on tenor)


----------



## brugotti (Sep 15, 2005)

2:01am - Boney James


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

"From the Halls of Montezuma" by the U.S. Marine Corps


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

Gents and Ladies,








https://www.bluenote.com/detail.asp?SelectionID=9429
Art Blakey hits hard on this release. My 2 year old daughter loves this album.
Siegfried


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earth Wind And Fire-That's The Way Of The World


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Song = ln cold blood

band = malevolent creation (death metal).

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

"Fields of Gold"
-Eva Cassidy


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Dont ask me why but Right Now the Chieftain's Dueling Chanters. Its pleasingly off kilter with the urban surroundings of the F train. I'm having some sort of Celtic moment...Oh and anything by the Undertones.

nicks


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That's The Way I Like It-KC And The Sunshine Band


----------

